# Race feed



## jiggerypokery (7 Jul 2009)

Given the nature of the site... it's bikes innit! Is there a way that we could have say an embedded RSS feed across the top of the banner that streamed textual race info as it happens. Part minimising the page would bring the feed in to the centre of the page, completely minimising the screen would see the feed scroll across the tab shown in the task bar or would show an update alert in the tab every time one is received.

Another option could be a widget that could be plucked from the page, minimised and stuck in the corner of your display screen which would update as the feed updates.

There would obviously need to be a link in to a reputable and reliable news source, BBC for example, so that the feed was worth the effort.


----------



## Will1985 (8 Jul 2009)

You mean live race updates? If you're going to be on here, why not just have another tab open for live.cyclingnews.com ?


----------

